# 3 deer over 400"



## fishin_magician (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok, I know some of you out there know about outfitters and prices, quality, etc. I was checking out the hunting channel the other night and a show came on "Quest Haven Monster Whitetails." The deer on that show were ridiculously large and the bodies were abnormally small for the quality of deer. I know that they are outfitted in Pennsylvania. Does anyone have info on how much these deer are costing the individuals who are taking these deer? They said that so far this year they have killed 3 deer over 400" and quite a few 300"+ deer. I checked the internet and didnt really find the prices of these deer. Does anyone know what I am talking about or have any info. I aint gonna go hunt there or anything close to that, this is jsut for my own curiosity. 

**I think this is the same place that that Ouger troll posted a pic of big bucks next to a house, lol**


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

https://forums.cabelas.com/archive/index.php/t-21614.html


----------



## fishin_magician (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks, does that seem right to you? 12000 for a 400" deer. the website said that the trophy bucks 200+ varied by each deer. thats the reason i asked


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

just my thought on it - i'd imagine that caged up genetic freaks cost a lot less than a 6 1/2 year old high fenced game managed native south texas deer in the 200" class.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

400" Smokes...! Can I borrow $12K from someone. I will pay you back on the 1st.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Can someone please explain the need for a deer like that. I'm not hating. Being dead serious. Don't give me the "each to his own" line. I'm looking for a real solid answer why you would be willing to pay for a DEER with a big rack. Do people get tired of actually hunting wild deer? Quicker and easier to pic one out on the interwebs? Just want to be the guy on te block with the biggest rack? I just don't see the fascination with picking out a deer on on a screen and shelling out that kind of $. If one happens to walk out while I'm hunting, sure I'll take, but it's gonna have to be free.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I would put that sucker on the wall and have a tall-story to go with it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> Can someone please explain the need for a deer like that. I'm not hating. Being dead serious. Don't give me the "each to his own" line. I'm looking for a real solid answer why you would be willing to pay for a DEER with a big rack. Do people get tired of actually hunting wild deer? Quicker and easier to pic one out on the interwebs? Just want to be the guy on te block with the biggest rack? I just don't see the fascination with picking out a deer on on a screen and shelling out that kind of $. If one happens to walk out while I'm hunting, sure I'll take, but it's gonna have to be free.


 same reason people shoot axis deer, blackbucks and dozens of other exotics in texas.. to shoot something different.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm all for high fenced places big enough for fair chase with native Texas deer. 

But pen raised deer? Come on.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Little-bit said:


> I would put that sucker on the wall and have a tall-story to go with it.


You mean a lie? :rotfl: That's what I mean.

Here's the story., Dude, I was freaking surfing the web one day and saw a HUGE buck! So I called the guy and they marked my name down on his ear tag so I can shoot it next week! They wined and dined me and drove me to the stand, handed me a rifle and told me it would be out in 15 minutes. I squeezed the trigger on the .375 ultra mag at 75 yds. And it dropped like a rock! They took me back to the house and said the Mexcans will take care of everything. Next morning they pulled out of the freezer so I could take some hero shots and they let me read the story that they were putting on 2cool for me. It was so awesome. "hunt of a lifetime"!!!! Q:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Jeff SATX said:


> just my thought on it - i'd imagine that caged up genetic freaks cost a lot less than a 6 1/2 year old high fenced game managed native south texas deer in the 200" class.


Not much difference in my mind...I aint shootin or payin either one! Eventually any deer will be "seen" on a given fenced ranch...May take a while, but...


----------



## keeepitwet (Jul 6, 2010)

There is a place advertised on here under the hunt classified with price sheet. Crazy what people will pay to go kill a deer that was kicked out of a pen......and then call it a hunt.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> Can someone please explain the need for a deer like that. I'm not hating. Being dead serious. Don't give me the "each to his own" line. I'm looking for a real solid answer why you would be willing to pay for a DEER with a big rack. Do people get tired of actually hunting wild deer? Quicker and easier to pic one out on the interwebs? Just want to be the guy on te block with the biggest rack? I just don't see the fascination with picking out a deer on on a screen and shelling out that kind of $. If one happens to walk out while I'm hunting, sure I'll take, but it's gonna have to be free.


X2


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Go to Texas Deer association*

site for a freak show


----------



## fishin_magician (Jul 27, 2012)

Did anyone see the episode I was referring to on Outdoor channel? There was one buck with such a big eye guard that when he laid down he rested on that drop tine. He could hardly walk strait and without a doubt he was 375"+ and a 14 year old girl got to shoot him for having good grades. I was thinking in my head that deer of that size would cost around 25-30K, and after checking the website and it says each deer varied by size i was curious if anyone knew the configurations! 

PS. Id never hunt, or shoot a pet


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I figure they charge around $100. an inch. I see some commercials with all these huge deer running around like it's a natural thing. never seen the one you are refering to.


----------



## fishin_magician (Jul 27, 2012)

I just watched it again on DVR, I am going to take some pictures of the size of these deer just grazing. It is ridiculous how big these antlers are and how small the bodies are for a mature deer. What do they feed these animals? In all honesty it makes me think that they are shooting them up with steroids... is this possible or what? I mean 200-300" non typical bucks are in the fields by the dozens! Anyone have any other threads that will give more details than the website gives on these animals of Quest Haven in Pennsylvania?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Can someone please explain the need for a deer like that. I'm not hating. Being dead serious. Don't give me the "each to his own" line. I'm looking for a real solid answer why you would be willing to pay for a DEER with a big rack. Do people get tired of actually hunting wild deer? Quicker and easier to pic one out on the interwebs? Just want to be the guy on te block with the biggest rack? I just don't see the fascination with picking out a deer on on a screen and shelling out that kind of $. If one happens to walk out while I'm hunting, sure I'll take, but it's gonna have to be free.


While in the Taxidermist buss I saw so much of this its really sickning, seen guys that >really< don't know how to load a gun, wouldn't know a deer track from a hogs BUT they are a great deer hunter cuz they got them a 150+. I've said it before its sad where the size of horns dictate the hunters sucess. I see no differance in some other ranches where all you need is a handfull of corn and a hammer. I don't know why they just don't go to Dan Chase Taxidermy supply and pik out a set of replicas....WW


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

It's no different than going out and shooting the milk cow in the barn, it can't go nowhere. Same with high fences. If you can corner a deer with a fence and shoot it, that's not hunting, that's just killing a pet that can't go nowhere.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Been three years since I pulled the trigger on a deer and I still would not " buy" one.
Call me *******, but I like being in the woods, deer or no deer.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Lmmfao



devil1824 said:


> you mean a lie? :rotfl: That's what i mean.
> 
> Here's the story., dude, i was freaking surfing the web one day and saw a huge buck! So i called the guy and they marked my name down on his ear tag so i can shoot it next week! They wined and dined me and drove me to the stand, handed me a rifle and told me it would be out in 15 minutes. I squeezed the trigger on the .375 ultra mag at 75 yds. And it dropped like a rock! They took me back to the house and said the mexcans will take care of everything. Next morning they pulled out of the freezer so i could take some hero shots and they let me read the story that they were putting on 2cool for me. It was so awesome. "hunt of a lifetime"!!!! Q:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

Watched that show on Outdoor Channel. Been hunting for 50 years. Videoed literally hundreds of deer since 1998 all in Kenedy Co. Saying this because I have watched more deer than I have hunted. Saying all this because there was something real unusual about those deer on the program. I think it was called Expedition Safari but not sure. Anyhow these deer seemed unable to lift their heads. As stated earlier the bucks looked very small. The drop tines on the buck the young girl shot were black like eggplant and looked like big bulbs of blood. The whole thing looked freakish and the bucks did not look healthy to me.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

It's bound to be more than 12k. 250+ in deer in Texas go for closer to 20k+

cool deal they have going. How many people in the world can say they've shot a 200+ in?300? 400?

No different than spending your money on something else you want. If they made the money, then go for it. 

Ill have a high fenced ranch one day. 


Cody C


----------



## fishin_magician (Jul 27, 2012)

So i went back on DVR and I took some photos of some of these deer! So here they are, and the last buck with the big eyeguard drop-tine could hardly walk, when he laid down he rested his head on that drop tine... anyway the pic of this giant walking is how he walked because of how heavy his horns were. The 14 year old girl who took this massive buck also got to shoot him because she had good grades... her father shot the buck that looks like a mule deer just prior to her pics! Oh and they were street clothes with a camo shirt on to get into the stand which was a log cabin on stilts!


----------



## fishin_magician (Jul 27, 2012)

Couple pics one of these is over 400" see if you know which it is


----------



## fishin_magician (Jul 27, 2012)

The group photo of a one week trip at quest haven, then is the buck of the father and the buck walking and killed who can barely hold its head up!


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

A collection of great hunters there!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Speechless.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

That is sad they would alter those animals like that.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

ridiculous


----------



## fishin_magician (Jul 27, 2012)

Now to one of my main questions, do you think or believe it to be possible to genetically enhance these deer by the use of a steroid supplement? anyone heard of that? Ive seen a study which they did this to cattle and the cattle were abnormally monsterous and jacked!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Thinking off the top of my head steroid or hormone enhancement drugs would be more associated with muscle or body growth for that individual animal. Line breeding or basically "inbreeding" is the real question.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

fishin_magician said:


> Now to one of my main questions, do you think or believe it to be possible to genetically enhance these deer by the use of a steroid supplement? anyone heard of that? Ive seen a study which they did this to cattle and the cattle were abnormally monsterous and jacked!


That is total BS. One of the biggest myths about deer breeding.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

IMHO I think most of those are ugly. I'll take a 16" wide 8 pt that mother nature made and be happy as a bee in honey.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

fishin_magician said:


> The group photo of a one week trip at quest haven, then is the buck of the father and the buck walking and killed who can barely hold its head up!


Dang, That deer in the second pic is my kind of deer. He's a little light on mass but what a frame.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'd bet there were some good huntn stories told around the campfire the nite before that group hunt.....yea rite!!!!!!...WW


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Sure are a lot of people getting butt hurt over something that they'd never do and doesn't really effect them. 
Are we going to start complaining about Kim kardashian buying a $5800 set of bedazzled camouflage pants?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Sure are a lot of people getting butt hurt over something that they'd never do and doesn't really effect them.
> Are we going to start complaining about Kim kardashian buying a $5800 set of bedazzled camouflage pants?


You must watch the show to know that.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Are we going to start complaining about Kim kardashian buying a $5800 set of bedazzled camouflage pants?


She did WHAT?????? Wait til I get home!!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i hate HF and people that hunt LF but sit on a feeder waiting for the deer to come eat so they can blast them away, they should be banned.


----------



## Bog1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thats Bull S***!!!!! That kinda hunting should be banned and the ranch should be shut down!

Just my OP.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Bog1234 said:


> Thats Bull S***!!!!! That kinda hunting should be banned and the ranch should be shut down!
> 
> Just my OP.


so i'm assuming you do not agree with private property rights then?


----------



## Bog1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

I do to a sert. point But thats just not right.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Bog1234 said:


> I do to a sert. point


please explain....if a property owner fences, then buys "stock", then sells his stock, they belong to him, why should they be banned and all that, after all, it is his property, both the critter and the land...

my other post about banning everything was just being sarcastic...i really don't care what the neighbors do, it's their right.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Almost my poo time. Gotta stay regular.


----------



## Bog1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

I guess everyone has their own OP.


----------



## rrp (Oct 24, 2009)

Great job yall glad yall enjoyed yalls hunt... Ill stick to true whitetails down here in south texas!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

rrp said:


> Great job yall glad yall enjoyed yalls hunt... Ill stick to true whitetails down here in south texas!


i thought a whitetail was a whitetail? is there a new catagory at LC now for "true whitetails"?

i hope you don't hunt over a feeder, mister...


----------



## fishin_magician (Jul 27, 2012)

So does anyone have any info on the prices of those kind of bucks?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Arm+leg.....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Arm+leg.....


arm+leg/first born child :biggrin:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That's more like it.


----------

